# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  Güneş Dil Teorisi

## ceydaaa

1934-1936 yılları arasındaki dönemin özelliklerinden biri de Atatürkün, Türkçenin ve öteki dünya dillerinin kökenine eğilme yönündeki çalışmalara gösterdiği yakın ilgidir. Bu dönemin en belirgin olayı da Güneş-Dil Teorisidir.

Güneş-Dil Teorisi, Türk dilinin eskiliği ve başka dillere kaynaklık ettiği görüşünün dil bilimi temellerine dayandırılabileceği düşüncesinden kaynaklanmıştır. İlham kaynağı, Viyanalı Dr. Hermann F. Kıvergitschnin Atatürke gönderdiği 41 sayfalık basılmamış bir incelemesidir.

Güneş-Dil Teorisi, insana kendi benliğini güneşin tanıtmış olması temel düşüncesine dayanan bir köken teorisidir. Bu teoriye göre insan dış alandan gelen etkiler altındadır ve ilk düşünme güneşle ilgilidir. O halde dillerin doğuşu da güneşe bağlanmalıdır. Güneş karşısında insanoğlunun ağzından çıkan ilk kelime, Türk dilinin kökü olan ağ biçiminde çok anlamlı bir sestir. Aradan zaman geçtikçe, ses ile anlam arasındaki sembolizme dayanan ağ kavramı parçalanıp yeni ses ve kelimelerle anlatılan yeni kavramların doğmasına yol açmıştır. Böyle bir teorinin oluşmasında Atatürkün çeşitli dilbilim eserlerinden elde ettiği görüş ve sonuçların da etkisi olmuştur. Atatürk, Güneş-Dil Teorisinin dili yüzyıllarca horlanarak küçük görülmüş olan Türk milletine manevi bir güç kaynağı olacağı, onda derinlemesine bir tarih bilinci uyandıracağı görüşünde idi.

Atatürk, 1936 yılında, dil konusundaki bir sohbet sırasında yanındakilere: Yeni Türkçe kelimeler teklif edebiliriz. Bu yönde ısrarla çalışmalıyız. Fakat bunları Türk dilinin olgunlaşma seyrine bırakmalıyız. Birkaç gün önce Ahmet Cevat Beye söyledim: ketebe, yektübü Arabındır; kâtip, mektup Türkündür diyordu. O bu sözleriyle asla artık tarihi görevini tamamlamış olan Osmanlıcaya dönüşü kastetmemiştir. Çok açık bir şekilde, halkın diline girmiş ve herkes tarafından benimsenmiş olan kelimeler değil, daha dile sindirilememiş ve üzerindeki yabancılık damgasını atamamış bulunan kelimeler ile dilde karşılığı bulunmayan yabancı kelimeler üzerinde durulması gereğine işaret etmiştir.

----------

